# Stage 1 Bootstrap Problem  -  i686

## Menetekel23

Leider bricht das Bootstrap Scripts bei der Installation von Gentoo ab 

(Image: install-x86-minimal-2004.3.iso )

Die standart Fehlerausgabe des Bootstrap Scripts habe ich zur Fehlerdiagnose in eine Datei umgeleitet.

```

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/portage-2.0.51-r3.tar.bz2

--18:10:44--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/portage-2.0.51-r3.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.0.51-r3.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.osuosl.org... 140.211.166.134

Connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org[140.211.166.134]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 280,663 [application/x-tar]

QA Notice: USE Flag 'macos' not in IUSE for sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r3

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/linux-2.4.21.tar.bz2

--18:11:29--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/linux-2.4.21.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.4.21.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.osuosl.org... 140.211.166.134

Connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org[140.211.166.134]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 28,533,733 [application/x-tar]

yes: standard output: Broken pipe

yes: write error

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/gnuconfig-20040214.tar.bz2

--18:38:30--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/gnuconfig-20040214.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gnuconfig-20040214.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.osuosl.org... 140.211.166.134

Connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org[140.211.166.134]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 30,907 [application/x-tar]

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/gettext-0.12.1.tar.gz

--18:38:38--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/gettext-0.12.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gettext-0.12.1.tar.gz'

Resolving gentoo.osuosl.org... 140.211.166.134

Connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org[140.211.166.134]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 5,727,037 [application/x-gzip]

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

format-lisp.c: In function `parse_upto':

format-lisp.c:3259: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.12.1-r2/temp/ccMUv2Wl.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make[4]: *** [format-lisp.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 54, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Meine /etc/make.conf sieht wie folgt aus:

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Noch einige Informationen zur Hardware:

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 6

model      : 10

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+

stepping   : 0

cpu MHz      : 2073.752

cache size   : 512 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips   : 4087.80

```

lspi oder lshw kann ich bei Bedarf auch posten.

----------

## HCPawel

Hi Menetekel23

Puhhh - eine Idee von mir wär die Optimierung einmal versuchsweise auf -O2 zu setzen.

```

-O3

    Optimize yet more. This turns on everything -O2 does, along with also turning on -finline-functions. 

-finline-functions

    Integrate all simple functions into their callers. The compiler heuristically decides which functions are simple enough to be worth integrating in this way.

    If all calls to a given function are integrated, and the function is declared static , then GCC normally does not output the function as assembler code in its own right. 

```

----------

## Menetekel23

Habe ich schon versucht - bringt leider den gleichen Fehler.

Ich werde heute nachmittag ein anderes Image probieren und wenn das nicht funzt von Stage2 oder Stage3 aus anfangen.

----------

## mrsteven

ICEs sind eigentlich beim GCC relativ selten. Ist der Fehler reproduzierbar, d.h. tritt er immer an der gleichen Stelle auf? Hast du ein zu deiner Hardware passendes stageX-Archiv genommen?

----------

## Menetekel23

Ich habe stage1-x86-2004.3.tar.bz2  genommen.

Und ja, der Fehler ist reproduzierbar - er tritt zumindes immer bei der Installation von "gettext" auf.

----------

## Fauli

 *Menetekel23 wrote:*   

> Und ja, der Fehler ist reproduzierbar - er tritt zumindes immer bei der Installation von "gettext" auf.

 

Gut, aber tritt er immer in format-lisp.c in Zeile 3259 auf?

----------

## Menetekel23

Ich habe es jetzt, wie angekündigt nocheinmal mit dem universal Image versucht. Aber der Bootstrap von Stage 1 bricht wieder ab:

```

12:58:17 (25.79 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gettext-0.12.1.tar.gz' saved [5727037/5727037]

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:225,

                 from ../../gettext-tools/lib/progreloc.c:30:

/usr/include/xlocale.h:31: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[3]: *** [progreloc.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 54, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Macht es Sinn den Bug bei https://bugs.gentoo.org/ zu posten?

----------

## psyqil

 *Menetekel23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.
> ```
> ...

 Sieht nicht so aus.. Übertaktest Du? Wenn nicht, laß doch erst mal über Nacht memtest laufen...

----------

## Menetekel23

Nein, ich übertackte nicht. Memtest86 läuft jetzt erstmal  :Wink: .

Damit kann man nur den RAM überprüfen oder?

An welchen Hardwarekomponenten kann der Fehler liegen? 

Ich habe den PC gerade erst zusammengesetzt.

Kann vielleicht auch eine falsche BIOS Einstellung die Ursache sein?

----------

## zielscheibe

Würde ersteinmal die Kühlung im Auge behalten.  

Netzteil=noName 300W? --> versuchen auszutauschen.

System untertakten (FSB@133MHz) und nocheinmal versuchen.

----------

## Menetekel23

 *Quote:*   

>  Würde ersteinmal die Kühlung im Auge behalten. 

 

Die Kühlung bei der CPU stimmt, die Temperatur liegt laut BIOS und dem Windows Tool "Mainboard Monitor" immer unter 50 C, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob der Vorbesitzer sie vielleicht übertaktet hat.

Die passiven Kühlkörper an der GraKa und an der Northbridge werden auch nicht besonders heiß.

 *Quote:*   

> Netzteil=noName 300W?

 

Das Netzteil hat 400 Watt 

Hier nochmal die Komponenten, die ich bei Ebay gekauft habe:

 Grafikkarte 

 Mainboard 

 400 Watt Netzteil 

 CPU + Kühlung 

Unter Windows läuft der PC im Office Betrieb ohne Probleme. Wenn es allerdings an 3d Anwendungen geht, stürzt die entsprechende Anwendung nach mehreren Minuten ab, falls sie überhaupt startet.

----------

## kurt

Halo,

die fehlermeldung deutet eher auf einen buchstaben fehler in der make.conf

überprüfe bitte nochmal deine make.conf

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ARCH="x86"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

LINGUAS="de de_CH de_DE"
```

Obtimierungen:

-O2=Buchstabe Gross O und die Zahl 2

-O3=Buchstabe Gross O und die Zahl 3

-Os=Buchstabe Gross O und Buchstabe klein s

gruss

kurt

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Menetekel23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter Windows läuft der PC im Office Betrieb ohne Probleme. Wenn es allerdings an 3d Anwendungen geht, stürzt die entsprechende Anwendung nach mehreren Minuten ab, falls sie überhaupt startet.

 

Das Kompilieren stellt die höchsten Anforderungen an die HW Stabilität, daß bei dir allerdings 3D Anwendungen abstürzen zeigt IMHO ein mögliches Spannungsproblem an. 

Installiere dir mal unter Windows ein Tool, mit welchen man die MoBo-Spannungen überwachen kann und lasse so ein CPU/Speicher Testprogramm (Prime95, CPU-Burn) laufen. Auffälligkeiten? Gleiches auch bei Untertaktung der CPU/Graka beobachtbar?

----------

## Menetekel23

Nachdem ich das System untertaktet habe laufen 3d Anwendungen, und das Basis-System von Gentoo habe ich auch schoninstalliert.

Jetzt muß ich nur noch schauen wie weit ich mit der FSB gehen kann bis das System wieder instabil wird.

Besten Dank Zielscheibe.

----------

